# An accidental BeeKeeper



## Royal (May 4, 2015)

Doesn't sound too accidental, maybe impromptu.


----------



## WestByGollyTexas (May 28, 2015)

Impromptu will work


----------



## Royal (May 4, 2015)

In all seriousness, if your porch has a roof, it might be more polite to the bees if you let them bee while you make an attachment of some kind to give them a personal hive roof. Then maybe drill a small hole in the bottom half for an entrance. You should probably move them as soon as possible to reduce the amount of weight you have to deal with, after you have finished those tasks. When you move the hive, the bees will need to reorient to their hive location. The best way to accomplish that is probably to screen off every hive entrance, and maybe even make some extra holes in the hive to screen off, so they won't overheat. After you have closed the entrances (do this at night, when all the bees are home), move them to their new location with the help of a friend and place a leafy branch over the entrance. Open the entrance in the morning, and you will be able to watch the bees do their circular orienting flights around their hive  .


----------



## WestByGollyTexas (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I got a shady little mesquite grove away from the house thats gonna be their new home. Guess I better start investing in some equipment. LOL


Bob


----------



## Royal (May 4, 2015)

Remember to open the entrance _with the small leafy branch still over the entrance_. This confuses them enough to make them do a double take, (orienting). Keep in mind that on their way home from foraging, they will firstly go back to their old hive location. Most will then remember "Oh yeah, our hive somehow moved 40 feet last night!" Then they will go to the new spot. The less mentally adept ones will cluster at the old spot, however. Capture and dump these confused bees into their hive later that evening. The branch can then be removed too.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

This reminds me that I should probably move the tbh sitting in my driveway that I moved up to paint lol


----------



## WestByGollyTexas (May 28, 2015)

Well that was fun.

Around 6 PM I went out on the back porch to watch the bees. Its almost mesmerizing to watch them come and go. I went out about every hour and got just a little closer to the hive every time. I came to the conclusion that they have their own agenda and, if you dont interfere with that agenda, they will simply leave you alone. I waited until sunset and right at sunset it looked like all of the bees were in. I had the wife hold a flashlight (it was almost comical to see her with the door open ready to run inside) while I taped a small piece of screen over the gap they were getting in and out through. After that, I got the top on the hive and my son and I carried it to the mesquite grove. You could hear a soft droning sound from the hive as we carried it.

It has a shady branch over the hole and I'll be up before sunrise to open the hive.

I think I'm addicted already.


UPDATE


Went out this morning before sunrise an opened the hive. A little after sunup, I looked out on the back porch ans about 75 (at least by my count) bees were back on the back porch. I went out to the hive and you could see bees coming and going. Royal, you said something about "Scooping the bees up". Can you elaborate on that so I do it right?

Thanks in advance

Bob


----------



## Royal (May 4, 2015)

Oh wow I should've checked this thread sooner... Anyways, to scoop them up, that might mean to maybe smoke or spray them with 1:1 sugar water then use a bee brush to put them in a bucket. I would recommend sugar water first, and if they're still riled up, a little smoke. I don't know how much equipment you have however. If you have a spare langstroth hive body and frames, you out place that over them and let them get inside, then dump that into the front of or in the hive. In either method maybe coat the bucket or hive body with lemon grass oil. 
I know, it's pretty amazing how comfortable you get with the bees even after a few days. They truly aren't aren't to get you.
At first, I thought this would be a bit of a chore. But now it is an addiction for me too  .
EDIT: remember to only use one drop of lemon grass oil, too much is counter productive


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bob!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------



## Royal (May 4, 2015)

So, what ended up happening with the lost bees? Is the hive strong? Also, what is your pest control method you're planning for your swarm?


----------

